# LGC Herf @ Outlaw in KC June 17



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

On June 17 Ernesto Perez-Carrillo from La Gloria Cubana will be at the Outlaw. I know this is early but the outlaw puts on such a great party. They always have free food and free beer as well as great specials. If anyone is going, let me know.

Cigar_joel


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

wish I could be there, going to be at Fort Hood for the month though, have fun man!
-Pete


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pistol said:


> wish I could be there, going to be at Fort Hood for the month though, have fun man!
> -Pete


and while he's in ft. hood, i'll be at camp edwards, Mass (by cape cod).
you'd think we worked for the same company or something... oh... wait... we do.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

cigar_joel said:


> On June 17 Ernesto Perez-Carrillo from La Gloria Cubana will be at the Outlaw. I know this is early but the outlaw puts on such a great party. They always have free food and free beer as well as great specials. If anyone is going, let me know.
> 
> Cigar_joel


I may go I stopped by Outlaw for a few minutes last week. My First time ...what a great store and Party. I did not stay long..I am on crutches from a broken ankle and its to hard to get around in a crowd....But I am supposed to get off the metal sticks on the 8th. Send me a PM with your info and I will do the same.

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Anyone planning on going next weekend?

Cigar_Joel


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll be there!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

cigar_joel said:


> Anyone planning on going next weekend?
> 
> Cigar_Joel


I am planning on it right now. I will call you in the AM

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I am looking very forward to it. Hope to see you both there. Gil, i am planning on going around noon or so. 

Cigar_Joel


----------

